

Why I don't give fixed price. Software developer story. - akhavr
http://a.khavr.com/2007/12/24/why-i-dont-give-fixed-price-software-developer-story/
Why fixed price estimates on software development contracts are ruining customer's business.  Some math inside.
======
icky
Fixed bid should mean fixed scope (fixed in STONE), with all change requests
in writing and done on an hourly basis.

~~~
akhavr
It should, but it almost never does.

The only spec that's is not subject to interpretation is the software itself.
Otherwise it all boils down to relationship between the customer and the
developer: personal trust, etc. And, of course, this creates immense place for
psychological games, which mostly are lose-lose kind of game.

~~~
icky
If the client's playing games, don't give them an inch. It will never end well
if you do.

~~~
trevelyan
Sounds like this guy just doesn't want to waste time.

You have to be reasonable if you expect good relations with someone. The
developer should provide a higher estimate that provides a buffer for the
uncertainty involved. Get a written spec before signing the contract.

~~~
icky
> Sounds like this guy just doesn't want to waste time.

:)

> You have to be reasonable if you expect good relations with someone. The
> developer should provide a higher estimate that provides a buffer for the
> uncertainty involved. Get a written spec before signing the contract.

Exactly. (Although if the client agrees to a certain project scope, I don't
mind writing the spec for them to sign off on). The other side of it is, good
clients _should_ get more wiggle room, but you've got to have a strategy for
avoiding horror stories.

